# Tie-break, en plein dans le mille !



## Punky Zoé

Toujours prompt à reprendre un fil au rebond, à renvoyer une question piège , Tie-break est aussi prêt à venir en aide à tout forero égaré .

Il nous les distille ses interventions, à ce rythme, il est parti pour un match marathon en cinq sets . (prochain millier dans un an  ...)

*  Joyeux Postiversaire Stefano *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Stefano 

« Si j'ai bien compris » (*) , c'est l'heure des félicitations !
 Un petit dessin s'impose donc pour notre ami de Senigallia. 

Bisettes.


(*) ta phrase fétiche, non ?


----------



## itka

Dei Mille se n'è parlato sempre in Italia ! Ci sono stati I Mille di Garibaldi (celebre Nizzese  !) che hanno fatto l'unità dell' Italia, dappertutto si parla della famosissima Mille Miglia di Brescia, i Mille Papaveri suonano per noi la lora musica e i 1000 Occhi ricompensano i film migliori, la maravigliosa Mina ha cantato le Mille Bolle Blu... ma noi, oggi, non ci badiamo a questi mille... C'interessano solo quei del nostro Stefano. Mille post(i) in cui ci ha risposto con premura, gentilezza e competenza sia in francese che in italiano (chissà ? forse pure in inglese ?). Oggi lo festeggiamo con Grazie Mille e un abbraccio veramente sincero !


----------



## gvergara

Itquinna D) a raggione. Volevo congratularmi con te per tutte le tue collaborazioni sul forum, ed anche ringraziarti per l'aiuto che mi hai dato (il mio italiano deve essere completamente decomposto, ma non credo che le mie paroline siano molto difficili da capire, n'est-ce pas ?) Adesso me n'andrò, questo sforzo mi a reso davvero stanco morto, arrivederci pesce, amico D), hasta pronto

Gonzzallinno (pourquoi est-ce que les italophones eek ont la tendance à doubler toutes les consonnes ? Leur subjonctif est assez compliqué à saisir pour devoir, en plus, mémoriser toutes ces lettres doubles)


----------



## Calamitintin

Ciao Stefano! C'era una volta...parlavo italiano...Adesso ho paura di congratularti in italiano...(grazie allo Zio Gonzalinno di aprendermi il suo cileno natale...). Tutto questo per dirti que le tue posts siempre aiutano quei che ne hanno bisogno. 
Grazie mille!
Cal


----------



## tie-break

Punky, Karine, itka, Gonzalo, Cal, ça me fait vraiment plaisir de vous lire, et j'y tiens à le souligner, ça me fait *toujours* plaisir, non seulement aujourd'hui pour me féliciter, mais aussi tous les jours sur le forum français. 

La contribution que vous apportez sur le forum est vraiment précieuse  et je me sens en devoir de vous féliciter moi aussi pour le soutien que vous êtes toujours prêt à donner  

Et pour ceux qui m'ont répondu en italien...

Sapevo già che itka possiede un livello praticamente da madrelingua  ma Gonzalo e Cal  no ! Pure voi due parlate benissimo in italiano  ! Cosi' non vale ! Mi fate sentire un asino in francese !


----------



## Maître Capello

tie-break said:


> Sapevo già che itka possiede un livello praticamente da madrelingua  ma Gonzalo e Cal  no ! Pure voi due parlate benissimo in italiano  ! Cosi' non vale ! Mi fate sentire un asino in francese !


Mais non, tu n'es pas du tout un âne et tu parles très bien le français. (Pour l'accent, je ne sais pas… Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas (encore ? ) le son sur le forum ! ) Quant à moi je ne parle pas un traître mot d'italien, alors je ne peux que te féliciter de parler aussi bien le français… (Si j'ai plus ou moins compris ce qui s'est dit, c'est  uniquement parce que j'ai fait du latin : ça aide à comprendre le sujet général…)


----------



## tie-break

Merci Maître 
Je regrette ne pouvoir pas dévoiler mon accent impeccable  



Maître Capello said:


> Quant à moi je ne parle pas un traître mot d'italien,


 
Ca alors ! 
Un véritable Suisse ne devrait pas dire ça !  puisque l'on retrouve les trois langues partout, même sur la boîte de tomates


----------



## Maître Capello

tie-break said:


> Ca alors !
> Un véritable Suisse ne devrait pas dire ça !  puisque l'on retrouve les trois langues partout, même sur la boîte de tomates



Aïe ! J'me suis fait eu !… Ah ! mais non ! J'ai trouvé une bonne raison : puisque justement tout est écrit en trois langues, je ne vois pas pourquoi je me casserais la tête à apprendre les deux autres…


----------



## geve

Félicitations Stefano !  
Je ne peux pas croire que ce soit le premier millier  tellement tu es incontournable sur le forum français. Au plaisir de te recroiser plus souvent !


----------



## tie-break

Merci beaucoup geve 



geve said:


> Je ne peux pas croire que ce soit le premier millier  tellement tu es incontournable sur le forum français.


 
C'est sûrement parce-que l'on considère seulement les bonnes réponses ... parmi les milliers de bêtises que j'ai postées


----------

